# Wii Homebrew Channel Early Preview Released



## need4speed (Apr 2, 2008)

Wii Homebrew Channel early preview released check It out here http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=Main_Page.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 2, 2008)

direct link perhaps? that page is slow as hell atm


----------



## shark1987 (Apr 2, 2008)

yea, not going anywhere for me either


----------



## notnarb (Apr 2, 2008)

shark1987 said:
			
		

> yea, not going anywhere for me either


Perhaps he... jumped the shark


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

I saw this a few weeks ago ...

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1160910/wii_homebrew_channel/


----------



## shark1987 (Apr 2, 2008)

notnarb said:
			
		

> shark1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done sir, well done haha.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Apr 2, 2008)

Site is too slow at the moment.  Anyway, this is what is said...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wii Homebrew Channel early preview released! Grab it here [1].


----------



## superrob (Apr 2, 2008)

Well remember that this could brick your Wii.
Dont install this before its confirmed safe after a update.


----------



## shazattaz (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah, i almost installed it till the warning called me stupid for not reading it and asked for my confirmation again. i backed out.

:S


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Apr 2, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Well remember that this could brick your Wii.
> Dont install this before its confirmed safe after a update.
> 
> Actually, Marcan has retracted his statement about it bricking the Wii, as he has been unable to reproduce the problem.  It sounds like the channel just won't work on the newer updates that use IOS37.
> ...



Source: http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=IOS37


----------



## superrob (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes but how can he test when the Wii Menu deosn't use the IOS37?


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, I don't know.  Unless he knows of a way to activate the IOS37.


----------



## shazattaz (Apr 2, 2008)

IOS37 is already in your Wii system if you've kept it up to date. it's just not activated until another update comes along that needs it. he has some method of activating it i'm guessing.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 2, 2008)

wiibrew.org said:
			
		

> Currently it allows ten minutes of usage before expiring. Once the channel has expired, it cannot be reinstalled, so it's suggested you use the allocated ten minutes wisely.



I wonder why they restricted it to ten minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also once installed, can the Channel be deleted?


----------



## superrob (Apr 2, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> wiibrew.org said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont know but i dont thin k you can since its made of a Mii channel that cant be removed in the first place.


----------



## mb01 (Apr 2, 2008)

Channel is legit from what i can tell. It works well. Loaded up Snake and Tetris fine. Tried to use the Front SD Loader but it freezes when searching for the .elf files. And you can delete the channel whenever you want!


----------



## JinVa (Apr 2, 2008)

mb01 said:
			
		

> Channel is legit from what i can tell. It works well. Loaded up Snake and Tetris fine. Tried to use the Front SD Loader but it freezes when searching for the .elf files. And you can delete the channel whenever you want!


How can we delete the cannel ? thx =)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

JinVa said:
			
		

> mb01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way you delete any channel ... go into your settings, and choose which channels you want deleted.


----------



## mb01 (Apr 2, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> JinVa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct. 
It's good to get a taste of things to come but not really worth it as you only get 10 minutes and it still seems a little buggy.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 2, 2008)

So it let's you browse for .elf files?


----------



## mb01 (Apr 2, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> So it let's you browse for .elf files?



You gotta use the Front SD Loader. Rename that to boot.elf and put in the root of the SD card. Then start up the Homebrew channel and it will automatically start whatever elf you have in the root. As i said though it just hangs when trying to browse for the files. All other .elf's worked fine though.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 2, 2008)

So the boot.elf loads correctly, but you cannot browse the other files? Sorry but I don't understand your post.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 2, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> So the boot.elf loads correctly, but you cannot browse the other files? Sorry but I don't understand your post.


You probably can't (I haven't tried yet) but you could always just use this: http://wiibrew.org/index.php?title=Image:Sdelfload-0.3.zip


----------



## mb01 (Apr 2, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> So the boot.elf loads correctly, but you cannot browse the other files? Sorry but I don't understand your post.



Yeah, the boot.elf loads correctly. The Front sd Loader is an .elf file that you put on your SD card. Once this elf is loaded you can pick from multiple elf files stored on the SD card. These .elf files are stored in a folder called ELF. So basically, the program loads up fine but when it looks into the ELF folder it freezes.


----------



## mb01 (Apr 2, 2008)

maikelsteneker said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to double post, but this is the program i am talking about in my first post and others when i say the Front SD Loader. Which is what it is called.


----------



## superrob (Apr 2, 2008)

Well this means its removeable.
Thats nice to know.

Btw could someone post a video of this?


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, now I understand it. So the crashing isn't related to the channel. Hopefully we'll get a version without time limit soon...


----------



## mb01 (Apr 2, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Thanks, now I understand it. So the crashing isn't related to the channel. Hopefully we'll get a version without time limit soon...



No, I think the crashing is to do with the channel because i can use this program with no problems when using just the Twilight Hack.


----------



## superrob (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes and with the banner.
And also i hope they would give us the source or a tool to make our own channels!
Would be awesome


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 2, 2008)

maikelsteneker said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## superrob (Apr 2, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> What does this mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks phisy..

Maybe they are just saying that this is playing with your wii's system to insert the channel or something.


----------



## mb01 (Apr 2, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> maikelsteneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure man. It made me think for a while too. Probably just a safety net incase anything goes wrong. Trust me, the program is fine to use.


----------



## HaloBenish (Apr 2, 2008)

it says that for any zip fuke hosted onany wiki doesn't it? it's because someone could have snuck a virus into the zip.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 2, 2008)

There is no zip on the website for it. It's a directly link to the .elf file you need to rename.
http://marcansoft.com/transf/homebrewchan_installer.elf


----------



## mb01 (Apr 2, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> There is no zip on the website for it. It's a directly link to the .elf file you need to rename.
> http://marcansoft.com/transf/homebrewchan_installer.elf



No, we're talking about the link to the Front SD Loader on the Wiibrew site.


----------



## SkH (Apr 2, 2008)

Wait, if it's delete-able, then it's copy-able too to the SD card, isn't it?


----------



## need4speed (Apr 2, 2008)

I have not try this yet but Is It safe to used? And can the channel be deleted as well and It won't bricked our wiis etc? Thanks.


----------



## mb01 (Apr 2, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> Wait, if it's delete-able, then it's copy-able too to the SD card, isn't it?



Didn't try to copy it actual. But in theory yes it should be able to be copied. I've alredy deleted it now so cant try.

Need4Speed,
Yes, i already stated this is safe, and you can delete it. There is no way that it can brick your Wii also.


----------



## Hit (Apr 2, 2008)

Only 10 Mins then it will remove it self and can't be reinstalled, that's stupid


----------



## mb01 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> Only 10 Mins then it will remove it self and can't be reinstalled, that's stupid



Yeah it is a bit silly but remember, it is only a preview and there are possibly still some bugs left in it. I'm happy to wait for the real deal. Banners, music etc and bug free.


----------



## need4speed (Apr 2, 2008)

mb01 said:
			
		

> SkH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot for the Infomation and I just try It without no problems at all. Its a good start to the wii homebrew channel


----------



## dj_skual (Apr 2, 2008)

hello
don't understand but cant install
Write on the screen:
Found boot.elf!
FAT_ReadFile(boot.elf) failed with error -1
Valid ELF image detected.
exception (DSI) occured
GPR01  000.....
.....
.....
CODE DUMP:
88e...
...
...

then nothing else happen, my wii is blocked on this screen
i reboot my wii but not homebrewchannel
i've a palwii ios36 3.2e
help me please
want test


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Apr 2, 2008)

Video of channel:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hbbE9pSqCIo


----------



## jeklnoo (Apr 2, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> maikelsteneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg it's a hax!!!11!

wait, no, that's just the message mediawiki puts on every zip file, as a general warning


----------



## dj_skual (Apr 2, 2008)

ok
install was done
don't know why but twiligth hack don't run on 12mb sdcard
the channel is very fun
good job team twiizer


----------



## MaHe (Apr 2, 2008)

Trying to copy it simply makes a folder called HAXX on your SD card then produces an error.


----------



## SkH (Apr 2, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> Trying to copy it simply makes a folder called HAXX on your SD card then produces an error.








 Wow... HAXX... hm... guess we have to wait for the final version...


----------



## superrob (Apr 2, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> Trying to copy it simply makes a folder called HAXX on your SD card then produces an error.


The Wii knows what we are doing


----------



## Fat D (Apr 2, 2008)

if it cannot be reinstalled, there is permanent modification of the system. therefore it will not be used by me.


----------



## MaHe (Apr 2, 2008)

Fat D said:
			
		

> if it cannot be reinstalled, there is permanent modification of the system. therefore it will not be used by me.


Just a small value that's permanently been left there by the developer. Really nothing to worry about.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 2, 2008)

i wouldnt risk messing about with my system files on the wii....maybe if there was a decent reason to use this i would but untill there becomes one ill stay on the safe side.


----------



## Fat D (Apr 2, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> Fat D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it still is a permanent modification. I did not risk dual channels, I did not risk the metroid trick, I will not risk the channel. And it is the least useful of these three, as well.


----------



## superrob (Apr 2, 2008)

Fat D said:
			
		

> MaHe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.... it saves you like 1-2 minnutes when booting homebrew..
Its very usefull for developers.


----------



## Fat D (Apr 2, 2008)

not with the 10-minute-limit. And there is always the geckoloader disk.


----------



## soliunasm (Apr 2, 2008)

I think the No-reinstall and deletion after 10 minutes is to make sure that Nintendo can't patch it/crack it. Not to mention it's also a preview.


----------



## bennydigital (Apr 2, 2008)

how can they stop it from being reloaded on?
If it saves some sort of info that can't be removed that info could be found by nintendo correct?


----------



## superrob (Apr 2, 2008)

bennydigital said:
			
		

> how can they stop it from being reloaded on?
> If it saves some sort of info that can't be removed that info could be found by nintendo correct?


Correct.
But they could do that with the double news and weather channels for a LONG time.
They propperly wont.
And this isn't illigal through.


----------



## nando (Apr 2, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> bennydigital said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nintendo considers any modification of their system software Illegal.


----------



## whatsa (Apr 3, 2008)

The ten minute thing was an asshole move by team twiizers, imo. Has anyone found out where the data that indicates that it has already been installed is stored? Until  I can delete it entirely, I'll be staying away from this.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Quick question, but can dual channels ever cause a "full brick"?  If they can, maybe that is the reason for the ten minute limit.  From my understanding, a full brick just means not being able to access the Wii Menu.  I'm guessing that it's because something on the menu is corrupted?  If this channel were to have caused a brick, maybe, after ten minutes, it would delete off, therefore un-bricking the Wii?  I'm probably wrong, but just a thought.


----------



## Opium (Apr 3, 2008)

whatsa said:
			
		

> The ten minute thing was an asshole move by team twiizers, imo. Has anyone found out where the data that indicates that it has already been installed is stored? Until  I can delete it entirely, I'll be staying away from this.



There is probably a rational reason behind team twiizer's 10 minute limit and not being able to install it again. It's probably for safety reasons to make sure no one borks up their Wii and complains to them about it. Like I imagine having this channel installed then installing a potential new Wii update might cause something to go wrong, hence a quick 10 minute time limit so people don't still have it installed when they stupidly update.


----------



## whatsa (Apr 3, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> whatsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they really expect something like that, I'd want to be fully informed, and then make my own choice about it. They've lost my respect, really, but that's only my opinion. I hope another, more open, group surfaces in the future.


----------



## MaHe (Apr 3, 2008)

whatsa said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As the matter of fact, Team Twiizers is the only 'team' to ever crack Wii's software. And they've been doing it for more than a year (if I'm not mistaken). It's a bit unrealistic to see a whole new group with a whole new approach coming anytime soon.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 3, 2008)

MaHe said:
			
		

> whatsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly what Opium and MaHe said. On top of that the release was clearly labeled as a Preview. So, I'm not sure why you think a preview should last more than 10 minutes, whatsa. It clearly just isn't ready yet in Twiizers eyes. Make your own homebrew channel if you want one.


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 3, 2008)

WiiModWiis wrote 2 very usefull posts over at Wiinewz:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Has anyone stopped to think that maybe this is a "safety feature"....when the new IOS37 firmware becomes active there's no telling what this new installed channel will do as far as file corruption goes. I've been squatting in the IRC for awhile and watching what's being said, many people, including bushing himself, have said they're not sure if the wii will brick when the new firmware becomes active if the wii homebrew channel is fully installed. To me, this 10 minute "trial" where it removes itself from the system, is a safety feature until they see how the new menu update will react with the homebrew channel when it becomes active.
> QUOTEWell they could have not even released it at all...
> 
> Look, basically there's alot that they're planning on doing with this, they're holding contests for the menu artwork which has already been chosen, there's a current contest going on for the channel music, and i'm sure there's other issues that have to be addressed before a full release can be released.
> ...



just wait for the final release, i think it will be absolutly awesome.
with this Channel Picture and with this channel sound:




http://downloads.aussiechris.com/ACWiibrewmusic1.mp3


----------



## superrob (Apr 3, 2008)

Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My third music submission was alot better!

My Third Submission!
Hear it!


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Apr 3, 2008)

From Wiibrew.org...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A winner has been chosen for the Homebrew channel music contest. Congratulations to drmr for his loop!


----------



## need4speed (Apr 3, 2008)

I've just been on wiibrew website and the music contest Is done now. So they finished the banner and now they got the music to go along with the homebrew channel. I wounder what is next thought.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh man, that channel picture sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EVERYTHING looks better than that!
I would choose this:





But even THIS looks better than the one they chose:


----------



## MaHe (Apr 3, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Oh man, that channel picture sucks


I like it's minimalistic approach. Anyways, it was a fair competition and souLLy's entry was simply the most popular. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, while I like your favorite as well, you must know that SMB has hardly anything to do with homebrew in general, so it's not the best choice.
I'm not going to comment on the one with weird looking guy and a cookie ...

EDIT: superrob, your music doesn't really fit the rest of the official channel music themes


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 3, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> But even THIS looks better than the one they chose:



I nearly pissed myself laughing. Should've actually chosen that just for the laughs.


----------



## whatsa (Apr 4, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> MaHe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I _don't_ think a preview should have to last more than ten minutes. However, in my opinion, what they have done is arrogant. They are imposing restrictions on their software, and deliberately making it more diffiult for others to build on what they have done, just as Nintendo has. It runs counter to what I personally would like to see from Wii homebrew.
I _don't_ expect another group to start from scratch and start developing for Wii. I do, however, hope that some group will take the work that has already been done by this team, and develop thier own code, in a more open manner.
I _don't_ have the time or the know-how to develop my own homebrew channel.

On a side note, has anyone managed to hack this open?


----------



## bluesharpie (Apr 14, 2008)

sorry if this was already posted but it has been hacked for unlimited use

http://wii.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&nid=3034


----------

